# [SOLVED]Odchudzanie Mozilli -  wykonalne?

## Jacekalex

Witam

Od dość dawna mam jeden mały problem z wyrobami Mozilli:

```
qsize firefox thunderbird

www-client/firefox-17.0.2: 305 files, 90 non-files, 598 MB

mail-client/thunderbird-10.0.11: 727 files, 129 non-files, 534 MB

mail-client/thunderbird-bin-17.0: 460 files, 81 non-files, 58 MB
```

Firefox-21 - birarka ściagnieta z nightly.mozilla.org

```
du -shm /opt/firefox21

81   /opt/firefox21
```

jak widać, TB kompilowany w domu jest 9 razy cięższy, od binarki, kompilowany w domu Firefox-17.0.2 jest 7,5 raza cięższy od binarki FF-21-nightly.

Flagi?

```
mail-client/thunderbird-10.0.11 alsa crypt custom-cflags custom-optimization dbus gconf ipc lightning linguas_pl minimal mozdom  webm

mail-client/thunderbird-bin-17.0 crashreporter linguas_pl

www-client/firefox-17.0.2 alsa custom-cflags custom-optimization gstreamer jit linguas_pl minimal 

```

Kiedyś podejrzewałem, ze to flagi custom-optimization i custom cflags za to odpowiadają, ale np FF-16 kompilowałem bez tych flag, i było to samo.

Stosuję też flagę minimal, która powoduje wywalenie niepotrzebnych rzeczy, bez niej FF-15 zajmował prawie 1GB.

Poza objętością, kompilowane paczki lepiej chodzą w systemie, np binarka Firefoxa nie ma łatki Gstreamera, przez co nie łapie niektórych formatów multimedialnych

Są też bezpieczniejsze, kompilator hardened mocno poprawia bezpieczeństwo, i zapewnia w miarę  bezproblemowe działanie na jajkach z grsec/paxem,  których używam.

Porównanie binarek? np FF:

```
root ~> checksec --proc firefox

* System-wide ASLR: PaX ASLR enabled

* Does the CPU support NX: Yes

         COMMAND    PID RELRO             STACK CANARY           NX/PaX            PIE

         firefox   9933 Full RELRO        Canary found           PaX mprot off       PIE enabled             

         firefox  11750 No RELRO          No canary found        PaX mprot off      No PIE   
```

Górny, to domowy, dolny to binarka z Mozilli .          

Jednak chciałbym wiedzieć, jak się te diabelstwa kompiluje, żeby ważyły tyle, ile ważą binarki z Mozilli.

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: Last edited by Jacekalex on Fri Jan 18, 2013 4:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joi_

pewnie wystarczy usunąć nostrip z FEATURES (make.conf)

przed chwilą zestripowałem sobie /usr/lib64/firefox/libxul.so i qsize firefox spadł z 700+MB do 58.

----------

## SlashBeast

Mnie bardzo ciekawi dlaczego macie nostrip w features, anyway, na bare-metal gentoo ff i thunderbird prezentuja sie nastepujaco:

```
sabre ~ # qsize -m firefox thunderbird

www-client/firefox-18.0: 300 files, 96 non-files, 48 MB

mail-client/thunderbird-17.0.2: 764 files, 127 non-files, 51 MB
```

----------

## Jacekalex

Dzięki

Nostrip usunięte (wyczytałem w jakimś cudownym manualu wieki temu, i zostało.

Przy następnej kompilacji zobaczę, na razie zostanie jak jest, ale po aktualizacji będę raportował, jak poszło.

FF-18 na razie ma tyle dziur, że nie widzę sensu go kompilować, poczekam na 18.0.1.

TB też się nie pali.

Co prawda certy TURKTRUST wywaliłem ręcznie  już dawno, ale innych cudów ręcznie nie załatam.  :Smile: 

Przy okazji TURKTRUSTA dorobiłem się jednego ustawienia:

```
ls -l  /etc/cron.weekly/update-ca-certificates

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 01-13 02:34 /etc/cron.weekly/update-ca-certificates -> /usr/sbin/update-ca-certificates
```

EDYTA:

Pomogło wywalenie nostrip z FEATURES.

Teraz po kompilacji diabelstwa zajmują dalej tyle miejscia, ale wszystkie symole debugowania pakują do /usr/lib64/debug, skąd można je w każdej chwili wywalić.

Rezultat:

```
qsize -m firefox thunderbird 

www-client/firefox-17.0.2: 316 files, 96 non-files, 50 MB

mail-client/thunderbird-10.0.11: 742 files, 142 non-files, 53 MB

mail-client/thunderbird-bin-17.0: 460 files, 81 non-files, 58 MB
```

Dziękuję  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

